# Autrocruise Startrail 2010 Overhead Downlights



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone throw some light (so to speak) on a slight prob we have.

In the Startrail, besides the two black reading lights for both driver and passenger there are two downlights just in front of the overhead front storage locker on the ceiling. How are these turned on. They do not turn on by the switches near the door.

thanks

Dave & Jan


----------

